
Congressional Clocks Have a Secret Code - samclemens
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/congressional-clocks-have-a-secret-code
======
jrockway
"secret code" is rather linkbait-y. The code is not secret at all, except that
it deals with obscure parliamentary procedure and thus it's not generally
interesting to the general public. (Fine article though.)

